# In search of PATERSON NEW JERSEY bottles



## epackage (May 3, 2009)

Hi everyone I am new here and your site really seems like a great source of info. I am interested in bottles from Paterson, Totowa, LittleFalls, or West Paterson New Jersey and would love to hear from any or all of you looking to sell or trade these bottles. I collect only from these areas and set up dispalys at local schools and libraries for the younger kids to learn and gain interest in their local history.
    Thanx,
               Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (May 3, 2009)

Hello, Jim, and welcome!
 Send me an email... I might have a couple things for you.. I'm moving this weekend and everything's boxed up for the moment.. Are you looking for beers, sodas, hutches?


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2009)

ttt anybody ????


----------



## privvydigger (May 17, 2009)

Irish Tallboy Blobtop just out of the spinner.  No chips or cracks, minor case wear and full of character.  Bubbles throughout.
 This bottle is embossed 
 David Boyle Co. 65 & 67 Washington St. -8-Patterson, N.J. 
 THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD on front bottom and a J on the bottom.
 I know nothing about the bottle accept that it came from an 1880s Coal Company owned house here in Northeastern Pa. 
 I will trust your judgement on its value.....
 Let me know if your still interested
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Hi PD, it looks great. To be honest I don't have any idea on how to price it because I am not a bottle guy, I just collect Paterson New Jersey items, anything and everything. If I go by my e-bay bottles they have averaged $12 each, I just bought a box with 12 bottles including 6 hutch's and 4 1880's medicine bottles for $125. I don't want to offend with an offer that's stupid, like I said bottles aren't my field of expertise. What do you think ?
      Thanx,
                   Jim


----------



## privvydigger (May 17, 2009)

I listed it for 9.99 on eBay.
 This way no one is offended and the bottle sells usually for what its worth, sometimes a little more and sometimes a little less.
 I just listed it 
 goodluck
 privvydigger


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Ok PD that's more than fair, like I said I just really started with the bottles and have no clue how to price them. I made friends with an e-bay seller and he is the one who sold me the box of 12 for $125 without listing them on e-bay, he digs every other weekend here in Paterson and has invited me to go along with him and his buddy.
                Jim


----------



## epackage (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought I would bump thiss, always looking for local new jersey bottles....


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all, still looking to buy Paterson NJ bottles so please keep me in mind !!!
        Thanx again,
                            Jim
 This is one of my most sought after bottles along with an ArchDeacon Mineral Water


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 5, 2009)

here's your holy grail all you have to do is pony up the bucks!! 


http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanx Oldih, I was just on that site the other day and didn't see it. I'm unsure if I will be bidding on it at that price because I am kinda sure I'll find it locally for less but I will be keeping track. It will depend on my work situation I think and thanx for looking out for me. I was in touch with a New Jersey bottle expert who tells me Paterson was the producer of more quart hutchs than any city in the U.S., which I think is really good, now I have to be on the lookout and get over to my old local digging spot I used to go to as a kid. It's been 30 years since I have dug there and I've never seen anyone else ever go back to it so I have my fingers crossed.
                                   Jim


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's another for you  a little pricy but I think still fair..   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-STRAP-FLASK-AMBER-NEW-JERSEY-7-1-4-SCARCE_W0QQitemZ220473008113QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3355371ff1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been watching that flask for months now, they won't budge on the price. I had seen it 3 or 4 times before I actually started collecting bottles so I am passing on it because it comes up often and I know I can get it for less. I appreciate you looking Oldih....
                                               Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## histcloth (Aug 21, 2011)

I know where there is an Allen bottle and morrison bottle, which appear to be in good shape.

 Any interest?


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Nick, is it these two bottles, these are both pints?

         Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2011)

...just in case people didn't know, I'm always looking for Paterson NJ bottles....Jim[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Hi PD, it looks great. To be honest I don't have any idea on how to price it because I am not a bottle guy, I just collect Paterson New Jersey items, anything and everything. If I go by my e-bay bottles they have averaged $12 each, I just bought a box with 12 bottles including 6 hutch's and 4 1880's medicine bottles for $125. I don't want to offend with an offer that's stupid, like I said bottles aren't my field of expertise. What do you think ?
> Thanx,
> Jim


 
 Ha, it's funny reading this now... "Not a bottle guy"... How times have changed! []

 This ebay seller was Jim Jack, wud'n it? [8D]


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It sure was....this place changed my whole world when it comes to collecting...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 25, 2011)

Jim, I saw a Paterson bottle at the antique mall today. It was embossed Singer and Son. It was a seltzer bottle with the metal squirt thing and tube. It was priced at $36. Let me know if you want me to pick it up for you.


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanx Ryan but I have this seltzer, I appreciate the thought though....Jim


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

How about this Richard Wagner hutch? Got one yet Jim?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

This one looked pretty good..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 25, 2011)

I see a Scheuer back there! You're lucky I already got that one, or else I'da beat you up for it... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

Wheel, you have this one right? Baltimore loop top..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, but the condition ain't stella... What's da price? Does it have the weirdo base?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

I think he wants $15, I didn't see the base but it's rounded like that..


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

..another Passaic..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are you finding these nice blobbers in an antique shop? All I find in shops are junky slicks and modern crap... []


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 25, 2011)

An $8 hutch?! I never see any hutches up my way![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been buying bottles since before either of you were born, I have my favorite spots all sussed out and I patrol them from time to time.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Hi everyone I am new here and your site really seems like a great source of info. I am interested in bottles from Paterson, Totowa, LittleFalls, or West Paterson New Jersey and would love to hear from any or all of you looking to sell or trade these bottles. I collect only from these areas and set up dispalys at local schools and libraries for the younger kids to learn and gain interest in their local history.
> Thanx,
> Jim


 
 Hey Jim, was this your very first post here?? [:-]


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> How about this Richard Wagner hutch? Got one yet Jim?


 Richard Warren??? yes I do...


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Donnalee (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an old 1 qt clear milk bottle with creamer top which has "Farmland Dairies, Paterson, NJ" in enamel? on front and some other faded writing on back of bottle.  It also has "The Graduate Milk Bottle" embossed on front of bottle as well as embossed cup measurements on side of bottle.  The bottom rim of bottle has embossed "Sealed- Registered One Quart Liquid". The bottom of bottle has a little circle with the #7. The bottle is clean.  I could not find any information on this bottle.  Maybe it is rare?  Please let me know if you're interested and if you have any information on it.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 13, 2017)

As you can tell by the dates this request is quite old. Jim (the other one) hasn't been active here for a long time.
Jim


----------



## Donnalee (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi thanks, new to site; saw that date later.  Maybe you know something about this milk bottle?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 13, 2017)

Farmland Dairies was a very prolific dairy in Paterson and you can see many bottles that have sold online from them.  I believe they shut their doors in 2014.  I think in general if the ACL isn't in very good shape the bottle probably has pretty limited value.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Donnalee, try posting in Milk & Dairy bottles and include a picture. I think what I hearing is it's a quart, pyroglaze, cream top but a picture would help.


----------



## Donnalee (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks Eric?
I will do that.  Have a great day 
Donnalee


----------

